# debut / debutar



## Profeportugues

Oi pessoal!
Tenho uma dúvida e sei que vcs vao me ajudar como sempre!
Quero dizer o que em espanhol falamos como " debutar" (ter a iniciação sexual) ou seja "debut" (primeira vez) .
Será que vcs podem me dizer a palavra mais usada em conextos informais, sem cair na gíria ?

Muito obrigada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bjs. prof.


----------



## Waldoli

Oi, Prof.
Aqui temos o verbo "debutar" e de uso bastante comum, só que não neste sentido (iniciação sexual), está mais ligado ao início da juventude propriamente dita em relação à idade e para as garotas, tanto que dizemos que uma garota que está completando 15 anos está debutando, agora é raro mas eram muito comuns os famosos "_bailes das debutantes_". Não conheço uma palavra ou expressão que defina a iniciação sexual, talvez se possa dizer "primeira experiência": _já teve a _ou_ já passou pela 1a. expriência_, se sabe mais ou menos o que quer dizer, mas não é determinante. 
Abraços.


----------



## Outsider

As únicas expressões de que me lembro, além de "primeira experiência (sexual)" e "iniciação sexual", são "perda de virgindade" / "perder a virgindade". Há uma antiga com alguma graça, "desflorar"; mas é antiquada e só se aplica a mulheres.


----------



## Vanda

Lembrei-me de "estrear".


----------



## Tomby

Profeportugues said:


> ...Quero dizer o que em espanhol falamos como " debutar" (ter a iniciação sexual) ou seja "debut" (primeira vez)...


Por favor, diga que isso deve ser no espanhol falado na Argentina.
Para mim e para o DRAE, "_debutar_" é "apresentar-se pela primeira vez ante o público". Também se lemos num relatório médico "_...tratándose de un debut de infarto de miocardio..._" devemos entender que se trata do primeiro enfarte que sofre uma pessoa. 
Segundo você se eu dissesse que a "_Selección Nacional Española *debutó* en Maracanã en 1950_" se entenderia que os onze futebolistas internacionais que entraram no relvado tiveram a primeira experiência sexual nesse magnifico estádio em presença de mais de cem mil assistentes. 
Por favor, não se zangue comigo.
TT.


----------



## sureño

Profeportugues said:


> Quero dizer o que em espanhol falamos como " debutar" (ter a iniciação sexual)


Creo que es necesario hacer una aclaración para no confundir a quienes están aprendiendo español, o a quienes son de otros países de habla hispana.
En realidad la palabra “debutar” no se refiere exclusivamente al terreno sexual, sino que, como bien dice Tombatossals, es aplicable a cualquier campo.
Así que si estamos hablando con un actor o actriz y le preguntamos cuando debutó, se entiende que nos referimos a su debut actoral. Lo mismo si estamos hablando con un deportista; se entiende que nos referimos a su debut en el plano deportivo o profesional.
Si queremos preguntar en el terreno sexual, deberá haber habido una charla previa que nos ubicó sobre ese tema. Caso contrario, la pregunta no estaría clara (en ningún lado y en Argentina tampoco).
Lo que ocurre (y creo que a eso se refiere el mensaje original) , es que generalmente cuando se habla de sexo, muchas palabras se dan por supuestas o quedan tácitas (por ejemplo el nombre de los genitales), y hay que adivinar que es lo que realmente se está preguntando. 
Pero eso tiene más que ver con los prejuicios y los tabúes que con el lenguaje.


----------



## Profeportugues

Si claro, aclaro para no confundir, sólo estaba preguntando para los hablantes nativos de portugués (o quienes usen esa lengua) por tratarse de un término coloquial, no dije nunca que "debutar" significaba eso. Sólo pregunté cuál es el equivalente en portugués!
Muito Obrigada pelas respostas a todos!!!!
Bjs
Pro


----------



## Vanda

Além da minha resposta acima, estou me lembrando da "primeira vez", "ter a primeira vez". (veja o enlace)


----------



## Waldoli

A Vanda pode me ajudar..., mas o que eu quero dizer é que esta palavra-verbo "*debutar*" não é de uso cumum, nem mesmo para quem está se iniciando em uma atividade, seja esportiva, seja artística, ou em outra profissão, aqui nunca se diz que a seleção tal está debutando..., o artista tal está debutando ou debutou em tal novela ou em tal filme ou peça..., o fulano está debutando em tal profissão ou debutou como ... em tal ano.


----------



## Tomby

O verbo _debutar_ e o substantivo _debut_ em castelhano sim é de uso comum em muitas actividades: artísticas (principalmente), desportivas, profissionais (menos comum), etc.
É habitual ler nos jornais "O cantante J. Iglesias debutou ontem no teatro...." ou "o novilheiro XZY debutará com cavalos no próximo Domingo na praça de touros de....". 
Mas debutar como se indica no contexto do início deste thread não é nada comum; talvez sim más com certo matiz irónico. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## sureño

Tombatossals said:


> Mas debutar como se indica no contexto do início deste thread não é nada comum; talvez sim más com certo matiz irónico.
> TT.


Como argentino viviendo actualmente aquí, pienso que esa pregunta (hecha con ironía), la puso de moda un presentador de t.v. local (recientemente desaparecido), y fue emulado por la gente, principalmente de Buenos Aires. 
Apuesto que la autora de la pregunta es oriunda de esa ciudad, lo cuál explica su interpretación de que si es aplicable a la gran capital lo es al país entero (preconcepto muy común y a veces equivocado).


----------



## pkogan

En Argentina, se reproduce con mucha frecuencia la poco feliz frase de Maradona para referirse a Pelé: "Pelé debutó con un pibe" (no con una mujer).

Consultando este hilo, llego a la conclusión que la mejor traducción de esta frase sería: _Pelé teve a sua primeira vez com um moleque.
_
Están de acuerdo?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O "Pelé teve sua primeira relação com...".


----------



## willy2008

Yo escuché en el sur de Brasil,tirar o cabaço, para referirse a eso.


----------

